# Help! Misfire/Blowby/Oil-smoke in tailpipe



## Tanksta (Jun 12, 2013)

04' GTO/5.7...Getting a constant misfire on cyl #5. Random misfires elsewhere. Has blowby...oil in tailpipe. Changed plugs/wires/injector for misfire problem. Coil appears to be firing good. Cleaned MAF/Throttle Body/Filter. Had injector system flushed. Changed front 02 sensor on front/pass side. (Was told that the driver's side wasn't throwing code) Car has Kook LTs. No Cats. No rear O2s. Supposedly had cam swap. (Was told by guy we got it from) 

First question...if rings are bad on #5...could that be causing the misfire?

Second question...WTH could be wrong with the damn thing? lol


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would swap out the coil with another cyl and see if the misfire stays with the #5 cyl or if it follows the coil.


----------



## Tanksta (Jun 12, 2013)

Rukee said:


> I would swap out the coil with another cyl and see if the misfire stays with the #5 cyl or if it follows the coil.


That's what I told the mech we should try...but he says it was plenty hot....BUT I am going to because I am definitely starting to have serious doubts about him...lol. 

If I swap sides...say with #4...then if the coil is the problem, then would that mean the smoking should switch to the other tailpipe?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Probably not, but the misfire should go to #4 and #5 should be normal. Do you have a compression gauge?


----------



## Tanksta (Jun 12, 2013)

Rukee said:


> Probably not, but the misfire should go to #4 and #5 should be normal. Do you have a compression gauge?


No but I can get one probably.


----------



## Tanksta (Jun 12, 2013)

Ok....just swapped around a few coil packs. Sent #5 to #2.....and #1 to #5 and #2 to #1. I had already taken #1 off before I got to thinking I wanted to switch sides also. So went ahead and did that way...lol.

Going to go drive it to my mech and have him rescan it. Will post results and all codes back in here when I return. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Clear the codes first, in case it set the codes before you switched them around.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yup I'd do a compression test and post the results for all cylinders


----------

